

HN blocked in China - olalonde

I&#x27;ve had troubled accessing HN from Shenzhen, China recently. Any other HNers in China had similar problems?
======
glimcat
I'm not surprised - HN often ends up with posts or comments which are
outspoken against Chinese government policy.

Also, it will probably boost their engineering productivity by 10%.

------
nmc
Not in China now, but this nice website seems to prove you right:

[http://www.blockedinchina.net/?siteurl=news.ycombinator.com](http://www.blockedinchina.net/?siteurl=news.ycombinator.com)

~~~
dear
Interesting site. I entered google.com and it was all OKs. I thought google
was blocked in China.

------
barry-cotter
This varies regionally. I'm commenting from Shanghai. Last time I was in
Shenzhen it was blocked.

------
samhamilton
It's CloudFlare the firewall seems to be blocking sometimes, I am in Shanghai
and HN comes and goes at random. Plus I notice the same thing on other CF
sites. China is a pain for almost all CDNs

------
xbu
I am located in hangzhou, the connection is good.

